# Shoulder impingment exercises



## RISE (Nov 19, 2016)

Anyone have any good impingement exercises for the shoulders?  My left shoulder is pretty fuked at the moment.  I can't lift my arm above parallel unless I pull my elbow in toward my body, like how you start out when doing an Arnold press, and then keep my arm close to my body while lifting my arm.  Any other way I get a crippling pain in what feels like could be bursitis.  Dont think I tore anything bc I never heard a snap and it was a progressive pain.  Only thing that seems to help it is on back day bc I've been emphasizing on getting a good stretch in my shoulders.  Also been hanging from a pull up bar everyday for about 2 minutes.  Anyone have this problem before or know of any good stretching exercises?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 19, 2016)

I would try strengthening before stretching or a combination of both.  Facepulls are a staple. 3x per week to keep me from getting internally rotated.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 19, 2016)

Try hanging from the pull up bar for a minute with that arm. Use a strap if u can't hold yourself that long. Helps a lot of guys out with should problems


----------



## stonetag (Nov 20, 2016)

Shoulders seem to be a popular topic lately, having fuked up my own I feel your pain, literally! Like I've mentioned before, cable and band work is very useful. Front and rear delt work is crucial for overall shoulder strength. Like POB mentioned face pulls are a great rear delt exercise, and front raises with cables or light db's are a good front. You want to be able to rotate your wrist when doing the front raises to get a comfortable range of motion, which cables or db's allow.


----------



## Sapper (Nov 20, 2016)

I hang on the pull up bar. use the uprights on the squat rack to pull on, really stretches lats, shoulders and bi's. set a bar up shoulder height or just below, reach behind you and grab with overhand grip and walk forward until you can't stand the stretch in your shoulders/bi's.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 20, 2016)

Have had a shoulder deal going for 20 plus years.

Whenever it decides to randomly rear it's ugly head the only thing that seems to work fixing it is to not fuk with it for a few weeks.

That means no upper body weight training what so ever and being really careful with it in daily activities.


----------



## snake (Nov 20, 2016)

I developed an impingement after my pic surgery. Mine came from a subconscious fear of lifting to my arm to the side: side later raise. My P.T. spotted it right away. I was lifting my shoulder girdle up and then moving my arm. It took about 2 weeks but once I learned to start to raise my arm before my shoulder, it want away. My P.T. said it had nothing to do with tightness or strength; but that was me. Just an idea bro


----------

